# I am so excited to be a new member!



## bellelovesmac (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello everyone from all over the world! My name is Michelle and I love MAC (thus BelleLovesMAC because my best friend calls me Belle)! I am even more in love with MAC knowing that there are other people all over the world like me... and that I am not the only one that loves to look at my collection, play with makeup and loves to read and look at one another's new color combos! My honey thinks I am crazy with my MAC makeup collection, he laughs, and yet supports me as I went crazy with the new Barbie collection! As for Spektra... I lurked around for two months before joining, but I am glad to be a new member today!!! YAY!


----------



## Janice (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra Michelle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad you took the plunge and joined us, very happy to have you on board. Please let me know if you need assistance with anything.


----------



## shertz1981 (Feb 15, 2007)

Michelle,

I lurked for a while, too. But I just joined and am super excited to meet other MAC lovers!


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome, welcome, welcome! 
Now put that Barbie stuff on and post some pics, girl!


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 15, 2007)

michelle!!!


----------



## labwom (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome Michelle. I lurked for a long time before I joined also. Where in CA are you from?


----------



## bellelovesmac (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labwom* 

 
_Welcome Michelle. I lurked for a long time before I joined also. Where in CA are you from?_

 
Hey! I am from Northern California, 20 minutes east of Napa (Wine Country)! I lived in West LA for grad school for two years and loved it! Where in So Cal are you from?


----------



## bellelovesmac (Feb 17, 2007)

Thank you everyone for such a warm welcome! I think this website is so user friendly! (And MAC friendly of course too!)


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 17, 2007)

welcome to specktra


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (Feb 17, 2007)

*Welcome to Specktra!!!!!....let the fun begin!*


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 17, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## labwom (Feb 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellelovesmac* 

 
_Hey! I am from Northern California, 20 minutes east of Napa (Wine Country)! I lived in West LA for grad school for two years and loved it! Where in So Cal are you from?_

 
I'm in Los Angeles.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 20, 2007)

Yayyyyyy!!!! Love a girl who loves make-up hehe!!! Welcome to specktra!!


----------



## juli (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello Michelle, welcome aboard!!!


----------



## *Luna* (Feb 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellelovesmac* 

 
_Hey! I am from Northern California, 20 minutes east of Napa (Wine Country)! I lived in West LA for grad school for two years and loved it! Where in So Cal are you from?_

 
I'm in AZ now but originally from the Bay Area. Welcome Girlie!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## Sugarplum fairy (Mar 6, 2007)




----------

